# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Thư giãn ở phố café Hồ Con Rùa - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hantt.163

_Đã từ lâu khu vực café Hồ Con Rùa được mệnh danh là góc phố đẹp, lãng mạn dành cho giới thượng lưu, bởi nơi này là địa điểm thường xuyên lui tới của nghệ sỹ, ca sỹ, người mẫu, giới doanh nhân thành đạt và cả dân chơi sành điệu. Nó cuốn hút mọi người không chỉ tiếng tăm mà chính vị trí thuận lợi ngay trung tâm thành phố, đồng thời view tuyệt đẹp hướng ra Hồ Con Rùa. Dường như nơi đây, không khí lúc nào cũng dịu mát hơn nhờ hàng cây cổ thụ và hơi nước từ vòi phun giữa hồ xua tan nắng gắt Sài Gòn.
 Mỗi chiều Hồ Con Rùa trở nên nhộn nhịp, sôi động hơn vì nhiều bạn trẻ và người dân thành phố dừng chân để vui chơi, thư giãn đến tận đêm khuya. Không vì thế mà nó trở nên đông đúc, ngột ngạt. Ngược lại mỗi người ai ai cũng nói cười, rôm rả trò chuyện và tận hưởng không gian thoáng đãng nơi này. Nếu có dịp bạn hãy tìm một góc nào đó ở các quán café Hồ Con Rùa, để cảm nhận tình yêu cuộc sống luôn hiện diện bởi những điều giản dị đang diễn ra trước mắt, bạn sẽ bắt gặp được rất nhiều điều mới mẻ, có thể lần đầu tiên nhìn thấy, nhưng mọi thứ như thế vẫn diễn ra hằng ngày nơi đây, thật giản dị nhưng không thể thiếu trong mỗi chúng ta._


*Café Gió Bắc*
Gió Bắc sở hữu vị trí thuận lợi ngay Hồ Con Rùa và nhìn từ ngoài quán cũng rất khang trang, bắt mắt. Khi bước vào bên trong ấn tượng đầu tiên là phục vụ thân thân thiện mời bạn tùy chọn khu vực mình thích ngồi. Quán có nhiều không gian thích hợp cho mọi đối tượng khách hàng và có cả những khoảng rộng dành cho những cuộc gặp mặt đông người. Bạn thích yên tĩnh thì lên tầng cao nhất và ngôi nơi này nhâm nhi café, thưởng thức những dòng  nhạc trừ tình bất hủ và thư thái hơn khi được ngắm quang cảnh xung quanh của Hồ Con Rùa lúc chiều muộn. Điều đặc biệt ở Gió Bắc là quán phục vụ chương trình nhạc sống hằng đêm, nên số lượng khách đến quán khá đông, nhất là những ngày cuối tuần.

*Địa chỉ: Số 10 Công Trường Quốc Tế, Quận 3, TP.HCM
*
*>>Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Gió Bắc*
*Gloria Jean’s Coffees*
Gloria Fean’s Coffees ở Hồ Con Rùa là một vị trí mới nhất trong chuỗi Coffee của thương hiệu Gloria Fean’s nổi tiếng đến từ Úc. Thâm nhập thị trường Hồ Chí Minh rất sớm (2007) Gloria Fean’s dần dần chiếm được tình cảm của khách hàng nhờ hương vị đậm đà của café và chất lượng phục vụ khá tốt. Chính vì thế rất nhiều chi nhánh của Gloria Fean’s tiếp tục mở ra nhằm phục vụ nhiều hơn nữa nhiều khách hàng đến với quán. Quán thu hút giới trẻ bằng các món kem khá lạ và khách hàng thỏa thích sáng tạo theo khẩu vị của mình, rất nhiều hương vị, màu sắc bắt mắt được cho vào những chai nhỏ, tùy thích bạn muốn biến tấu màu sắc, mùi vị như thế nào đều thỏa mãn hết. Quán được trang trí theo phong cách hiện đại, rất tây và tuyệt nhất là không gian ngoài trời mát rượi ở vị trí cao nhất của tòa nhà. Nếu được ngồi đây vào buổi tối, bạn bỗng dưng dạt dào cảm xúc và lãng mạn vô cùng bởi vẻ rực rỡ, cuốn hút của gốc phố Hồ Con Rùa về đêm thật khó diễn tả…

*Địa chỉ: Số 2 Công Trường Quốc Tế, Quận 3, TPHCM*
2 Bis Công Trường Quốc Tế (vòng xoay Hồ Con Rùa), Quận 3
Điện thoại: 08.38256045
131 -133 Đồng Khỏi, Quận 1, TP.HCM
161 Nguyễn Du (Bên trong rạp Galaxy) Quận 1, TPHCM
106 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Quận 3, TPHCM
Grand View – Tôn Dật Tiên, Quận 7, TPHCM

>>Xem bản đồ địa điểm Gloria Jean's Coffees 
*CLICHÉ CAFÉ*
Nằm gần gần “trung tâm café” Hồ Con Rùa, CLICHÉ CAFÉ để lại ấn tượng khó phai cho thực khách mỗi khi có dịp đặt chân đến quán. Từng ngóc ngách được chủ quán sưu tầm, chăm chút tạo nên nét độc đáo và lạ mắt. Một không gian rất riêng mà bạn khó bắt gặp ở một nơi nào giống như thế, mỗi vật dụng được trang trí nơi đây trở nên gần gũi, rất đổi quen thuộc. Từ chiếc bàn cũ, chiếc ghế, sofa cổ, ti vi trắng đen, những khung ảnh đơn sơ, vách tường mộc mạc… cứ thế gợi trong bạn bao ký ức xa xưa. Thực đơn của quán cũng rất phong phú từ các loại nước nước ép, sinh tố, kem và không thể thiếu ca phê phin nguyên chất thỏa mãn những vị khách ghiền hương vị đặc trưng này.

*Địa chỉ: 20 Trần Cao Vân – Phường Đa Kao – Quận 1 – Tp.HCM*
Điện thoại: (08) 3822 0412

>>Xem bản đồ địa điểm CLICHÉ CAFÉ
*Cafe Napoli*
Vào thời điểm này, Café mang phong cách Châu Âu với dáng vẻ sang trọng hiện đại rất dễ tìm thấy ở Sài Gòn. Thế nhưng một ngày bạn đến với Napoli để cảm nhận một không gian khang trang, sang trọng khác biệt, rất đẹp, nhất là nội thất bên trong bạn không thể chê vào đâu được. Với những hoa văn được vẻ trên tường, trên cột rất dễ thương, mềm mại. Rèm voan, lụa kiêu sa và trên mỗi bàn tô điểm hoa hồng, cúc tỏa hương.  Các vật dụng khác được trang trí hài hòa hợp với vị thế và đẳng cấp của quán. Napoli thu hút rất nhiều thực khách đến quán bởi phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và các loại món giải khát khá phong phú đặc biệt là món kem được nhiều khách hàng yêu thích bởi vị ngon lạ miệng mà không nhận ra bất kỳ nơi đâu.

*Địa chỉ: Số 7 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Quận 3, TP.HCM*
*Cup Coffee*
Không gian của Cup Coffee với 2 tông màu chủ đạo đỏ, vàng tạo cảm giác ấm cúng và gần gũi như chính ngôi nhà của bạn. Những chiếc ghế mây kích cỡ lớn tạo cảm giác thoải mái êm ái cho thực khách thư giãn tuyệt đối. Hoặc những bộ sofa mềm mại, ngã lưng vào ghế trong phúc chốc bạn sẽ cảm thấy mọi mệt mỏi tan biếng. Phong cách ấn tượng, phục vụ chu đáo, ân cần cùng với chương trình ca nhạc đặc sắc là những ấn tượng cho những ai đã từng một lần đến nơi này. Và phải nhắc đến cái thú vui khi ngồi nơi này, vừa nhâm nhi vừa nhìn ngắm từng dòng người qua lại vòng xoay Hồ Con Rùa nổi tiếng.

*Địa chỉ:* Số 6 Công Trường Lam Sơn (Vòng xoay Hồ Con Rùa) Quận 3, TPHCM.
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn - cac quan cafe o Sai Gon
*Nguồn: barsaigon.net

----------


## andynguyen

Mình đã đến quán mấy lần rồi.. Quán đẹp đấy

----------

